# Error Installing a Ripd game



## ombra2011 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I just dled this game and when I'm trying to install the game it gives me this error :


















even tho the bat file exists in the folder.... I donno what else to do anymore.... I desperately need help....

Does any1 know how to fix this....


System Info:

Vista. Home Premium... Update just a min ago to latest updates available



Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What's the name of the game? Is it an illegal pirate download?


----------



## ombra2011 (Nov 13, 2007)

its called winning elevenro evolution soccer 2008
yes this one is pirated... but in general I cannot install any game...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help you with illegal activities. Thread closed.


----------

